# Carrefour Supermarket confirmed in Hurghada



## alexander4455

Earlier on in the year I referred to the Carrefour opening in Hurghada. It will be next to the Hilton Plaza Hotel and there will be a shopping centre called City Shopping Centre. Carrefour are also recruiting for the project. I am very happy about this as when buying poultry, fish or meat produce from the street, its exposed in the streets to pollution from traffic and car fumes it can be a health hazard whereas somewhere like Carrefour keep their meat products refrigerated and temperature controlled and covered. There are now pictures on the internet showing the development.


----------



## hurghadapat

alexander4455 said:


> Earlier on in the year I referred to the Carrefour opening in Hurghada. It will be next to the Hilton Plaza Hotel and there will be a shopping centre called City Shopping Centre. Carrefour are also recruiting for the project. I am very happy about this as when buying poultry, fish or meat produce from the street, its exposed in the streets to pollution from traffic and car fumes it can be a health hazard whereas somewhere like Carrefour keep their meat products refrigerated and temperature controlled and covered. There are now pictures on the internet showing the development.


Well you don't have to buy from the streets in Hurghada as Carrefour will not be the first supermarket there...Abu Ashra ,Metro and Spinneys got there before them....next to Hilton Plaza so it's going to be on the beach then ?


----------



## GM1

alexander4455 said:


> There are now pictures on the internet showing the development.


Please provide us with pictures (or the link) showing that Carrefour is coming. I can't find it on the website of Carrefour, not even on the page for hiring. 
Carrefour careers


----------



## alexander4455

*pictures of hypermarket Carrefour*

Hypermarket in progress in Hurghada - Web World Property - Page 5

I have the original pictures but when I click on pictures, it asks for url but the photos do not have a url but image numbers, any advice to load the pics would be appreciated


----------



## pavak

Webworldproperty has a thread entitled Hurghada Hypermarket this has some photos of the construction, a steel girder affair on the hill behind Hilton Plaza, as per most builds in Hurghada it goes in fits and starts so no idea when completion is due or indeed likely.


----------



## hurghadapat

GM1 said:


> Please provide us with pictures (or the link) showing that Carrefour is coming. I can't find it on the website of Carrefour, not even on the page for hiring.
> Carrefour careers



Well have asked many Hurghada people and no one seems to know for certain but favoured place seems to be Mubarak 6.....but there again one lady who lives in Mamsha says it is right opposite to her  Lol....you should know what Hurghada is like...these rumours spread like wildfire and everyone tells a different story or adds a bit on to it.


----------



## alexander4455

*Carrefour supermarket confirmed in Hurghada*



hurghadapat said:


> Well you don't have to buy from the streets in Hurghada as Carrefour will not be the first supermarket there...Abu Ashra ,Metro and Spinneys got there before them....next to Hilton Plaza so it's going to be on the beach then ?


Actually almost, as the building backs a long way next to the Hilton. If you are lucky enough to have visited a Carrefour, they are superb and apologies I never implied this was the first supermarket. I like Spinneys but its quite a long way from central Hurghada and the other supermarkets are smaller so not all ranges and choices are available.


----------



## alexander4455

pavak said:


> Webworldproperty has a thread entitled Hurghada Hypermarket this has some photos of the construction, a steel girder affair on the hill behind Hilton Plaza, as per most builds in Hurghada it goes in fits and starts so no idea when completion is due or indeed likely.


Hope you have seen the new images, posted yesterday.


----------



## alexander4455

*Carrefour Hurghada*



hurghadapat said:


> Well have asked many Hurghada people and no one seems to know for certain but favoured place seems to be Mubarak 6.....but there again one lady who lives in Mamsha says it is right opposite to her  Lol....you should know what Hurghada is like...these rumours spread like wildfire and everyone tells a different story or adds a bit on to it.


Yes rumours grow rapidly within Hurghada, but if you go in the vicinity of the Hilton Plaza, you will see it. There are many workers on site and I completely agree with some that indeed work starts and gets left un-completed in building projects within Hurghada, but not in all cases.


----------



## hurghadapat

alexander4455 said:


> Yes rumours grow rapidly within Hurghada, but if you go in the vicinity of the Hilton Plaza, you will see it. There are many workers on site and I completely agree with some that indeed work starts and gets left un-completed in building projects within Hurghada, but not in all cases.



Well this is the latest from Hurghada:-


"The New Carrefour is going to be at the side of Al Hambra near Mubarak 6, I saw a sign there today"


----------



## alexander4455

*carrefour*



hurghadapat said:


> Well this is the latest from Hurghada:-
> 
> 
> "The New Carrefour is going to be at the side of Al Hambra near Mubarak 6, I saw a sign there today"


Yes just received an email, thats excellent too. Myself a Carrefour anywhere in Hurghada is welcome. By all accounts, at least there seems to be confirmation that its going to happen. 
Its taking years to learn about The Egyptians. I am dumbfounded that solicitors opposite the complex and my Egyptian friend who lives opposite and shared a long conversation with security and builders on the site who confirmed that Carrefour was going to be there. Its a crying shame when employees are given the wrong information. Spoke to someone five minutes ago who says a Carrefour is going to be there, wondered if maybe there will be 2 branches as in the case of Abu Ashra sorry if spelt wrong, where they have a few branches. Oh well, I like the idea that people said they saw Carrefour written on signs near Mubarak 6. The one at Hilton just says City Shopping Centre. If anyone has new updates, I will be very pleased to know, especially when


----------



## GM1

I have just seen that on the homepage of Carrefour (not their career page) they are looking for people to work for them in Hurghada: Carrefour homepage


----------



## alexander4455

Thats really good news, it definitely confirms a Hurghada branch will be opening or branches. Can't wait. Thanks for update


----------



## hurghadapat

alexander4455 said:


> Yes just received an email, thats excellent too. Myself a Carrefour anywhere in Hurghada is welcome. By all accounts, at least there seems to be confirmation that its going to happen.
> Its taking years to learn about The Egyptians. I am dumbfounded that solicitors opposite the complex and my Egyptian friend who lives opposite and shared a long conversation with security and builders on the site who confirmed that Carrefour was going to be there. Its a crying shame when employees are given the wrong information. Spoke to someone five minutes ago who says a Carrefour is going to be there, wondered if maybe there will be 2 branches as in the case of Abu Ashra sorry if spelt wrong, where they have a few branches. Oh well, I like the idea that people said they saw Carrefour written on signs near Mubarak 6. The one at Hilton just says City Shopping Centre. If anyone has new updates, I will be very pleased to know, especially when


and the latest news 
..::: Carrefour Egypt :::..


----------



## Bedu1

Carrefour isn't the only foreign supermarket chain looking to invest. A Turkish company plans least 30 new stores in Cairo by end of the year. They have a no-frills ethos and carry a limited portfolio of 600 to 650 lines of basic food and non-food items. The model has served them well in Turkey and if all goes well in Cairo then rapid expansion is planned in other areas. This level of FDI must be very welcome.

http://blogs.ft.com/beyond-brics/20...-discount-retailer-makes-a-rare-bet-on-egypt/


----------



## canuck2010

Turkey is taking over the place, not exactly a bad development!


----------

